# Poor Man’s Crab Cakes (Loose Mix)



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

*Poor Man’s Crab Cakes*  (Loose Mix)


It might be just me, but I love this Imitation Crab Meat, especially when I can get it for $3 or less for an 8 oz package.

I also love Crab Cakes, but I’m not crazy about the price for Crab Cakes or the price of real Crab Meat.

So I gotta go with the Imitation Crab Meat. I have often just chopped it up & fried it in butter, which is fine, but then I tried making Crab Cakes with it. They were good, but in order to get them to stick together I had to add too much of things other than the meat, which I hate to do with anything I make, and the same reason I don’t add a bunch of junk to my sausages & meat sticks!!

So I decided to try something new——“Poor Man’s Crab Cakes (Loose Mix)”

*#1 Chop up one 8 ounce pack of Imitation Crab Meat.*

*#2 Mix the following dry ingredients:*
1 TBS of Dry Bread Crumbs.
1 tsp of chopped Parsley
1/2 tsp of ground dry mustard.
Salt & Pepper to taste.

*#3 Mix the following wet ingredients:*
1 Egg.
1 TBS Mayo or Miracle Whip.
A couple squirts of hot sauce (Like Franks).

Now Put 2 TBS of Butter in a Hot Frying Pan until melted.
Add the 8 ounces of chopped Imitation Crab Meat until lightly browned.

Mix until smooth the Dry #2 mix with the Wet #3 mix, and stir it all into the browning Imitation Crab Meat.

Keep stirring until all is browned and good & hot.

Move to Plate for eating, and put leftovers in lidded container for fridge & later heating in Nuke-U-Later.

Note: I could easily eat this whole batch, but I try to consume 1/3 of this per meal, as a side dish.


Mrs Bear also made some other Great Eats (Shown Below)


Thanks for Looking,

Bear






All The Ingredients:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1029.jpg.html




Imitation Crab Meat chopped and ingredients all mixed:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1031.jpg.html




Imitation Crab Meat in butter in pan:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1034.jpg.html




All ingredients mixed & browned with Imitation Crab Meat:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1039.jpg.html




Clockwise from top: Mashed Taters with Chicken Soup Gravy, Loose Poor-Man’s Crab Cake Mix, Shake & Bake Chicken Thigh, and Peas:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1041.jpg.html




The rest of the “Loose Poor-Man’s Crab Cake Mix” to the Fridge to be Nuked for a few more meals:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1040.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks tasty Bear! One of the biggest pollock fisheries used to be off Oregon. There would be huge processor ships offshore that the local guys would deliver to. They'd process the pollock and turn it into the Surimi that is used to make the imitation crab, shrimp, you name it. Then that type of fishing was banned in ours waters and the joint venture program was scrapped.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2014)

Sadly crab meat has gotten prohibitively expensive here too. We call the imitation stuff "crab with a K" and have used it with a very similar recipe for Krab cakes. We've also used the "lobster with a K" variety for a fairly decent Klobster roll. One of my favorite brunches is similar to eggs Benedict. I call it eggs Annapolis. It's a crab (or Krab) cake topped with crumbled bacon, a poached egg and a Hollandaise sauce seasoned with Old Bay. 
I like the idea of leaving it loose as a side dish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 11, 2014)

WOW!    who likes peppa on their taters?   ahhhhh chooooo!

With all the crab the wife and I have gotten during our recent crab and cod combo fishing trips, my freezer is starting to overflowing with Dungee crab meat.    Maybe I should get off my backside and make some crab cakes also.  Those look fantastic.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear! One of the biggest pollock fisheries used to be off Oregon. There would be huge processor ships offshore that the local guys would deliver to. They'd process the pollock and turn it into the Surimi that is used to make the imitation crab, shrimp, you name it. Then that type of fishing was banned in ours waters and the joint venture program was scrapped.


Thanks Case!!

I think my taste buds have evolved over the years to enjoy the cheaper things in life.

That's why I like these Imitation Crab & Lobster. I can't even taste a difference between the packaged Imitation Crab & the Imitation Lobster. I think the only difference is the name on the bag.

You obviously know more about that than I do----Am I right about the difference?

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Case!!
> 
> I think my taste buds have evolved over the years to enjoy the cheaper things in life.
> 
> ...


Yep you sum it up pretty well there! I can't taste the difference either!

Most of whats produced today comes out of Alaska, made with Alaskan Pollock. Surimi translated means "ground meat". Basically they pulverize the fish into a gel like paste mix it with other stuff and extrude it. On the big processor ships they made it into giant blocks. I can't remember if they are 20,50, 80, or 100 pounds. Then they would blast freeze it. Once delivered onshore those blocks would be processed into the final product. Your crab/ lobster could contain some of the following to give the meat texture and flavor:

Alaska Pollock, Water, Egg Whites, Wheat Starch, Sugar, Corn Starch, Sorbitol, Contains 2% or Less of the Following: King Crab Meat, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Extracts of Crab, Oyster, Scallop, Lobster and Fish (Salmon, Anchovy, Bonito, Cutlassfish), Refined Fish Oil (Adds a Trivial Amount of Fat) (Anchovy, Sardine), Rice Wine (Rice, Water, Koji, Yeast, Salt), Sea Salt, Modified Tapioca Starch, Carrageenan, Yam Flour,* Hydrolyzed Soy, Corn, and Wheat Proteins*, Potassium Chloride, Disodium Inosinate and Guanylate, Sodium Pyrophosphate, Carmine, Paprika.

Also usually heavy in MSG.

Surimi products are low in fat typically, and high in sodium. They have a little bit of protein but not much.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Sadly crab meat has gotten prohibitively expensive here too. We call the imitation stuff "crab with a K" and have used it with a very similar recipe for Krab cakes. We've also used the "lobster with a K" variety for a fairly decent Klobster roll. One of my favorite brunches is similar to eggs Benedict. I call it eggs Annapolis. It's a crab (or Krab) cake topped with crumbled bacon, a poached egg and a Hollandaise sauce seasoned with Old Bay.
> I like the idea of leaving it loose as a side dish. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks MBB!!

Sounds Great !

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Dec 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Most of whats produced today comes out of Alaska, made with Alaskan Pollock. Surimi translated means "ground meat". Basically they pulverize the fish into a gel like paste mix it with other stuff and extrude it. On the big processor ships they made it into giant blocks. I can't remember if they are 20,50, 80, or 100 pounds. Then they would blast freeze it. Once delivered onshore those blocks would be processed into the final product. Your crab/ lobster could contain some of the following to give the meat texture and flavor:
> 
> Alaska Pollock, Water, Egg Whites, Wheat Starch, Sugar, Corn Starch, Sorbitol, Contains 2% or Less of the Following: King Crab Meat, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Extracts of Crab, Oyster, Scallop, Lobster and Fish (Salmon, Anchovy, Bonito, Cutlassfish), Refined Fish Oil (Adds a Trivial Amount of Fat) (Anchovy, Sardine), Rice Wine (Rice, Water, Koji, Yeast, Salt), Sea Salt, Modified Tapioca Starch, Carrageenan, Yam Flour,* Hydrolyzed Soy, Corn, and Wheat Proteins*, Potassium Chloride, Disodium Inosinate and Guanylate, Sodium Pyrophosphate, Carmine, Paprika.
> 
> ...


DS, Thanks for sharing that info. I've never had surimi before, at least knowingly, but it really sounds appetizing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The sentence, "Basically they pulverize the fish into a gel like paste mix it with other stuff and extrude it.", caught my attention, especially the word *"extrude"*. It seemed to suggest, and the video below confirms, that surimi is really the seafood industries version of that meat-based product commonly known as "Pink Slime". I also found that transglutaminase, aka "Meat Glue", was originally developed for use as a binder in the production of surimi. Yummy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't like it----Don't eat it !!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bear, Nice looking plate I don't think it is legal to bait Mule's. You had me with the name "Poor Mans"







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## roller (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks good Bearman but I just cant eat that stuff....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

cmayna said:


> WOW!    who likes peppa on their taters?   ahhhhh chooooo!
> 
> With all the crab the wife and I have gotten during our recent crab and cod combo fishing trips, my freezer is starting to overflowing with Dungee crab meat.    Maybe I should get off my backside and make some crab cakes also.  Those look fantastic.


Thank You Craig!!!

LOL----I didn't used to use as much black pepper until that Open Heart surgery screwed up my Kidneys. Now because I had to cut way back on salt, I make up for it with pepper. LOL---I'm very careful not to inhale while applying it.

I wish my freezer was overflowing with Crab Meat.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Dec 12, 2014)

Sadly(??) will admit I have a weakness for that s***. LOL.......I grab a handful outta the bag and just push it in the pie hole usually. That's about the only way I eat it and I can't tell any diff in flavors either. IMO it's better than most other snack on stuff...except maybe jerky or snack sticks.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear! One of the biggest pollock fisheries used to be off Oregon. There would be huge processor ships offshore that the local guys would deliver to. They'd process the pollock and turn it into the Surimi that is used to make the imitation crab, shrimp, you name it. Then that type of fishing was banned in ours waters and the joint venture program was scrapped.


Case, I get this at Winco in Corvallis. Great for doing dips, cakes, etc. When I started buying it was $8 a pound can now up to $11 a can but, IMO, still a deal.....Willie

http://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/s...play?productId=656660&storeId=10052&langId=-1


----------



## sb59 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Bear, 

I've done a similar mixture before and like to stuff inside a boned trout to bake. I'd really rather not know how this stuff is made any more then commercially made bologna which I love fried! Both guilty pleasures!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roller said:


> Looks good Bearman but I just cant eat that stuff....


Thanks Bill !!

Bear


themule69 said:


> Bear, Nice looking plate I don't think it is legal to bait Mule's. You had me with the name "Poor Mans"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David!!!

Guess I gotta bring in my Carrots!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Sadly(??) will admit I have a weakness for that s***. LOL.......I grab a handful outta the bag and just push it in the pie hole usually. That's about the only way I eat it and I can't tell any diff in flavors either. IMO it's better than most other snack on stuff...except maybe jerky or snack sticks.


Thanks Willie!!

I often thought about just eating some out of the pack, but I didn't know if that was safe----I always fried it a bit in Butter.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Willie!!
> I often thought about just eating some out of the pack, but I didn't know if that was safe----I always fried it a bit in Butter.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep it's a pre-cooked product. Safe to eat right out of the package. We make a crab salad with the stuff for sandwees. Bit of mayo, chopped celery, tarragon, squeeze of mustard, salt pepper garlic. You can mix that with cold pasta for a cold crab pasta side


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I've done a similar mixture before and like to stuff inside a boned trout to bake. I'd really rather not know how this stuff is made any more then commercially made bologna which I love fried! Both guilty pleasures!


Thank You!!

Sounds Great----Stuffing this stuff in a Trout !!!

LOL----And I just had a few slices of Fried PA Dutch Ring Bologna with my eggs about 2 hours ago!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep it's a pre-cooked product. Safe to eat right out of the package. We make a crab salad with the stuff for sandwees. Bit of mayo, chopped celery, tarragon, squeeze of mustard, salt pepper garlic. You can mix that with cold pasta for a cold crab pasta side


Thanks Case!!

Good to know!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 13, 2014)

Bear, I am amazed what you can do with ANY food, and this is so fun! Fantastic stuff! Great job! Cheers, Leah


----------



## chef willie (Dec 13, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Willie!!
> 
> I often thought about just eating some out of the pack, but I didn't know if that was safe----I always fried it a bit in Butter.
> 
> Bear


Yep, I rarely, never actually, eat it warm......just changes the texture to much for me. Case got you covered....feel free to use yur Miracle Whip for that extra special taste sensation


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Bear, I am amazed what you can do with ANY food, and this is so fun! Fantastic stuff! Great job! Cheers, Leah


Thanks Leah!!

Sweet of you to say!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Yep, I rarely, never actually, eat it warm......just changes the texture to much for me. Case got you covered....feel free to use yur Miracle Whip for that extra special taste sensation


Thanks Willie.

That's good to know!!

Bear


----------

